
Show HN: Design tool to create Positioning maps and Industry landscapes - okuma
https://logomap.io/
======
okuma
Hi, we've built a tool that helps you create Logo maps, which are one's that
use company logos like Positioning maps and Industry landscapes.

Logo maps are great to have in your pitch deck or presentation slides, it's
pretty time consuming to make. You have to go to each company webpage,
download logo, paste it to Powerpoint, adjust layout and so on.

So with Logo map generator([https://logomap.io/](https://logomap.io/)), we
made that process super simple. You can enter a company name or URL and take a
screenshot of the logo you need. Add categories, add text and you'll have a
perfect logo map in minutes.

